# Help greatly needed with puzzle!



## RogueStarkiller (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi there! I'm about at my wits' end trying to figure out this coding puzzle and I didn't know who I could turn to for help.

For some info, there's a video game developer that has been slowly releasing bytes of binary out that will form a clue as to the title of an unreleased game.

I now have the full binary code, however we have been told that the message itself is encoded so just directly converting it from binary will not produce readable results.

I used http://home.paulschou.net/tools/xlate/ to get the results below.

Bear in mind, this is not the decoded message, just the original binary in it's different forms. The message itself has been encoded and that's the part I'm having trouble with. I've been advised it could be an 8x8 bitmap image or it is perhaps possible to write a simple program to decode it. Problem is, I'm not a programmer and know nothing of C or C++. Please help!

I know it starts with a Start of Heading(00000001) and ends with an End of Transmission(00000100)but beyond that I have no idea what any of it could mean.

Binary: 0000000101001001101001111100001000010110110100000011010100000100

Text:
I§ÂÐ5

Hex:
01 49 a7 c2 16 d0 35 04

Base64:
AUmnwhbQNQQ=

ASCII/DEC:
1 73 167 194 22 208 53 4

Edit: Here's some more info from the above link from one of the converter windows titled "Message Digest/Check Sum":
MD2: 
MD4: 80f54b454246b42011938bd7471b121b
MD5: ff7f79c5d1425ac54c2a48912fb7d0dd
CRC 8, ccitt, 16, 32 :

CRYPT (form: $ MD5? $ SALT $ CRYPT):
$1$i4BwJmgI$B1pencPgAXqCLtNiR4OUy1
(form: SALT[2] CRYPT[11]):
ps3Srmt9APYoY

SHA1: b1a7321f60332367b15c10966fdb5b4a0bb8d53a
RIPEMD-160: 
a984e186ceb5196059b7490fe8fc42c72404fb45

To be perfectly honest, I'm just a beginner and am admittedly a bit lost. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

I did some convertion from binary to string, this is what I got

&#65533;SCC&#65533;YA&#65533;&#65533;?&#65533;G!&#65533;&#65533;&|&#65533;&#65533;ud


As you can see, there are some letters. May be the name is scrambled???


----------



## RogueStarkiller (Mar 27, 2012)

sepala said:


> I did some convertion from binary to string, this is what I got
> 
> �SCC�YA��?�G!��&|��ud
> 
> As you can see, there are some letters. May be the name is scrambled???


I don't know.

Can you explain what each of these lines mean? I've heard something about 'salting' making it harder to decode but I don't know what that means. What do each of these lines mean?

MD2: 
MD4: 80f54b454246b42011938bd7471b121b
MD5: ff7f79c5d1425ac54c2a48912fb7d0dd
CRC 8, ccitt, 16, 32 :

CRYPT (form: $ MD5? $ SALT $ CRYPT):
$1$i4BwJmgI$B1pencPgAXqCLtNiR4OUy1
(form: SALT[2] CRYPT[11]):
ps3Srmt9APYoY

SHA1: b1a7321f60332367b15c10966fdb5b4a0bb8d53a
RIPEMD-160: 
a984e186ceb5196059b7490fe8fc42c72404fb45


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

RogueStarkiller said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Can you explain what each of these lines mean? I've heard something about 'salting' making it harder to decode but I don't know what that means. What do each of these lines mean?
> 
> ...


Actually I don't know. But of course, I can find and tell, but not now because it is 1.16 am here...Since I am interested in this question, I will put some effort.

Anyway, if you are interested in how I got the previous answer, I converted it to byte, then to String. Of course, not in the simplest way, because it will tell you nothing...


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

However, md4, md5, md2, these are Encryption systems.. 


sha1 also an encryption system..


----------



## RogueStarkiller (Mar 27, 2012)

sepala said:


> Actually I don't know. But of course, I can find and tell, but not now because it is 1.16 am here...Since I am interested in this question, I will put some effort.
> 
> Anyway, if you are interested in how I got the previous answer, I converted it to byte, then to String. Of course, not in the simplest way, because it will tell you nothing...


Thank you for your help! I will wait for your reply.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Is the name is "ISAD 5" ???


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hey,

Is he is developing a game in Japanese Language????


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Meaning of MD4

&#33013;&#19269;&#16966;&#46112;&#4499;&#35799;&#18203;&#4635; (Which means "The Chi &#19269; &#16966; &#46112; &#4499; Poem &#18203; &#4635;" according to google translator)

Meaning OF MD5

&#65407;&#31173;&#53570;&#23237;&#19498;&#18577;&#12215;&#53469; (Which means "The Jie &#12477; Municipal &#53570; &#19498; &#18577; &#12215; &#53469;" according to google translator)



Thats all I know


----------



## RogueStarkiller (Mar 27, 2012)

sepala said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is he is developing a game in Japanese Language????


No, it will be in English. I was told it would be a hint toward the game, possibly a release date or possibly a name. I wasn't told very much and I'm sorry, I realize this isn't very helpful. We believe the game could be Star Wars: Battlefront 3 due to other evidence. This is just the first time we have been given a coded clue towards the game.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

RogueStarkiller said:


> No, it will be in English. I was told it would be a hint toward the game, possibly a release date or possibly a name. I wasn't told very much and I'm sorry, I realize this isn't very helpful. We believe the game could be Star Wars: Battlefront 3 due to other evidence. This is just the first time we have been given a coded clue towards the game.


Yes, the given data is not enough...


----------



## RogueStarkiller (Mar 27, 2012)

More code will be coming soon. He is releasing it a little at a time almost every day. When I have more, I will post here and I hope you will be able to help me.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

sure


----------



## DavidHawley (Mar 31, 2012)

This is what i got from python if anything means something in the game. this is treating it like raw binary data.
Note: The forum removed some data after posting. and the \n mean newline
>>>data = "I§ÂÐ5"
>>> binascii.b2a_uu(data)
'( 4FGPA;0-00 \n'
>>> binascii.b2a_base64(data)
'AUmnwhbQNQQ=\n'
>>> binascii.b2a_qp(data)
'=01I=A7=C2=16=D05=04' note: this is hex and chars mixed
>>> binascii.rledecode_hqx(data)
'\x01I\xa7\xc2\x16\xd05\x04' Note this is = to I§ÂÐ5
>>> print binascii.rledecode_hqx(data)
I§ÂÐ5
>>> binascii.crc32(data)
-1301262740
>>> data = "I§ÂÐ5"
>>> binascii.b2a_uu(data)
'&2:?"%M U\n'
>>> binascii.b2a_base64(data)
'SafCFtA1\n'
>>> binascii.b2a_qp(data)
'I=A7=C2=16=D05' note: this is hex and chars mixed
>>> binascii.rledecode_hqx(data)
'I\xa7\xc2\x16\xd05' Note this is = to I§ÂÐ5
>>> binascii.crc32(data)
1224098290


----------



## RogueStarkiller (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry it's been a while but I now have the full puzzle.

00000001
01001001
10100111
11000010
00010110
11010000
00110101
00100000
00000100


----------



## pvc_ (Feb 18, 2008)

it might be talking about Crosyn coming out on 5/15/2012. Just a guess though.


----------

